# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Miremengjes-Nju Jork!!!

## Manulaki

Debora ka zbardhur rruget dhe rrugicat. Komunikacioni nuk eshte dhe aq keq, trenat dhe autobuzat jane ne kohe dhe njerezit po vazhdojne punen me shpresen e se nesermja do t'i clodhe dhe rifreskoje.
Mezi po pres te djelen, se neser punoj!
Kush eshte pushim, i uroj pushim te mbare!!!!

----------


## prommovuesi

*The famous Albanian singer Bleona Qerreti LIVE in concert! One night only!*

NEW YORK:
When: MARCH 19, 2005
7:00 - 12:00 PM
Where: POLONAISE POLISH CENTER
92 Waverly St.
Yonkers, NY 10701
Tickets: only $40!
*CALL NOW: 646-739-8952*. Limited Seating Available

----------


## ChuChu

per c'ta shofesh kete? kengetare s'eshte, per stripper shkon me mire ne strip club e te pakten shef ca professional lap dancing. 
me 40 dollaret e biletes se Bleones shkoj shof nabukon e Verdit javes tjeter, e me ngelen dhe leke per nje darke te mire. 

se harrova, shale kemi vete   :uahaha:

----------


## Brari

dhe cfar se...si shishe shampanje e kaluar or tunxh..

lol..

e cdo kisha qejf te shëkonjam një operë ne   nyc.. si thu ti  korason..

----------


## PINK

The famous singer ? pffffffffff vec famous nuk eshte .. per te tjera maybeeeeeee  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## striptella

ajo o e famshme per gjona te tjera. Ato i kemi vete plus kemi Kuqen si shpirt aty. miss e kemi mi aman. BLeona erdhi ne IL bileta kishte qene $70. Nje fiasko e vertete Zeri skandal. degjoni KUQEN se o e zgjute ajo.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> e cdo kisha qejf te shëkonjam një operë ne   nyc.. si thu ti  korason..



Ja...sa të bëhemi një çikë me parà ... :shkelje syri:

----------


## Larsus

> Ja...sa të bëhemi një çikë me parà ...



Akoma s'keni dale me lyp juve?lol po hajdeni kendoni ketej metrove ne mjes e ne darke shkojme grupce ne opera..me bileta studenti..lol 

pastaj c'i eni parate juve? shpi jo, kalamaje per te rritur jo, (pervec atyre te kojshise) fustane e kostume ti shikoni para pasqyres ae ne makine?  :ngerdheshje:  

prom-e -vuse s'e shef ti qe bleone qe Polish center po e ben ahengun e jevgjeve? C'do me? ka nevoje per komente?   :pa dhembe:  


do te bjere bore e madhe thane..gjynaf me ate alamet te diele qe kaluam ....mire qe kam pune shume sot te pakten ..te ri mren

----------


## jonka

> per c'ta shofesh kete? kengetare s'eshte, per stripper shkon me mire ne strip club e te pakten shef ca professional lap dancing. 
> me 40 dollaret e biletes se Bleones shkoj shof nabukon e Verdit javes tjeter, e me ngelen dhe leke per nje darke te mire. 
> 
> se harrova, shale kemi vete



Kuqe kur eshte Nabuko?

----------


## ChuChu

> Kuqe kur eshte Nabuko?



Sat. march 5 at 8pm te Metropolitani. Duhet te kete dhe ne data te tjera.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> per c'ta shofesh kete? kengetare s'eshte, per stripper shkon me mire ne strip club e te pakten shef ca professional lap dancing. 
> me 40 dollaret e biletes se Bleones shkoj shof nabukon e Verdit javes tjeter, e me ngelen dhe leke per nje darke te mire. 
> 
> se harrova, shale kemi vete


Sa reklame qe i ben vetes mi aman? Epo me tre pale geta alamet shale do te dale.

Ke fillu me me fut ne sherr me femrat e tjera degjova? Apo tani qe ju cuan tek "te papergjegjshmit ", je bere si deputete s'mban pergjegjesi per c'nxjerr nga goja... :shkelje syri: 

 Apo jo Pinku?

----------


## Larsus

> Sa reklame qe i ben vetes mi aman? Epo me tre pale geta alamet shale do te dale.
> 
> Ke fillu m eme fut ne sherr me femrat e tjera degjova? Apo tanui qe ju cuan tek "te papergjegjshmit " je bere si deputete s'mban pergjegjesi per c'nxjerr nga goja. Apo jo Pinku?


ti mer, pse fshihesh mbas fustaneve te femrave? hudhu i  cik nga "oda e mqive"  :pa dhembe:  

po bie bor bute bute

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> ti mer, pse fshihesh mbas fustaneve te femrave? hudhu i  cik nga "oda e mqive"  
> 
> po bie bor bute bute


Sa ne vezhgim qe me ke moj aman?

Vetem nese te ka marre malli per mua do te vi andej... :shkelje syri:   :xhemla:

----------


## Larsus

> Sa ne vezhgim qe me ke moj aman?
> 
> Vetem nese te ka marre malli per mua do te vi andej...


ti e ve ne dyshim ...qe te kam nen vezhgim? ..ajde, ajde, s'ka shume privacy po s'ka gje, ta thomi me bindje te plote qe te gjithe/a i ka marr malli per ty...

ene mua mos ma luj kaq sheshit, e pastaj ankohesh se tbehen dashnoret xheloze   :pa dhembe:   :xhemla:

----------


## PINK

Erdhe Xhuxhu  :buzeqeshje: 

mori ngjyre tjeter tema tani lol

Me falni  mu njehere se nuk  flas dot me shume ktu  ... :ngerdheshje:  

Xhuxhumak per sqarime te metejshme te pres ne pdg  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Larsus

> Erdhe Xhuxhu 
> 
> mori ngjyre tjeter tema tani lol
> Me falni  mu njehere se nuk  flas dot me shume ktu  ...


he mo te ka faj lulka?  :ngerdheshje:  vdiqa per nje kafe..kam tre ore mbi monhtly report dhe gjithe me punon truri eshte cokollate, cokollate

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> he mo te ka faj lulka?  vdiqa per nje kafe..kam tre ore mbi monhtly report dhe gjithe me punon truri eshte cokollate, cokollate


Mos je gje me Beb?beb? beb?  :pa dhembe:  

U dogj dhe nje baze e luftes...lol

----------


## Larsus

> Mos je gje me Beb?beb? beb?  
> 
> U dogj dhe nje baze e luftes...lol


 jo pikerisht e kunderta!! te rente pika gjasme dhe merr vesh nga cokollatat  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Manulaki

Filloi prape debora! Njerezit po ikin me shpejt nga puna qe te arrijne ne shtepi ne kohe. E di Xhuxhu, te premte, me mori 2hr te shkoja ne shtepi(distance qe ne pergjithesi merr 30-45min). Kushedi si do me veje sot filli.?!

----------


## jonka

> Sat. march 5 at 8pm te Metropolitani. Duhet te kete dhe ne data te tjera.



Me jep vetem Tosken per march 5

----------

